# Star Wars: Episode 7 - The Force Awakens als finaler Titel bekannt gegeben



## Matthias Dammes (7. November 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 7 - The Force Awakens als finaler Titel bekannt gegeben* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Episode 7 - The Force Awakens als finaler Titel bekannt gegeben


----------



## Riesenhummel (7. November 2014)

Und riesenspoiler:

Luke stirbt am Ende! han solo tötet ihn!!!


----------



## Wynn (7. November 2014)

und der Film der zwischen 7 und 8 spielt ist der hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (7. November 2014)

Böööse.  Jar Jar Binks gehört in die Giftkammer.


----------



## golani79 (7. November 2014)

Star Wars VIII - The Force Is Falling Asleep


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. November 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Star Wars VIII - The Force Is Falling Asleep



Star Wars Episode VII is titled 'The Force Awakens'. 
Ep VIII: The Force Hits the Snooze Button 
Ep IX: The Force is 30 Mins Late to Work



https://twitter.com/DeathStarPR/status/530476036212150272


----------



## golani79 (7. November 2014)

hehe .. 

Bin echt schon gespannt, wie die neuen Episoden werden.


----------



## Soulja110 (7. November 2014)

Egal wie gut oder schlecht er wird, gemessen an der Wartezeit und den Erwartungen wird er zu kurz sein


----------



## Chemenu (7. November 2014)

Soulja110 schrieb:


> Egal wie gut oder schlecht er wird, gemessen an der Wartezeit und den Erwartungen wird er zu kurz sein



Die Laufzeit ist ja nicht primär entscheidend für die Qualität. Ich denke mal die Laufzeit wird sich im Bereich ~ 130-170 Minuten bewegen.


----------



## b34v13s (7. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> und der Film der zwischen 7 und 8 spielt ist der hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das kann doch gar nicht sein Ben Affleck spielt doch Jar Jar Binks.....


----------



## Soulja110 (7. November 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Die Laufzeit ist ja nicht primär entscheidend für die Qualität. Ich denke mal die Laufzeit wird sich im Bereich ~ 130-170 Minuten bewegen.



Ja, logisch, aber vllt gehts ja nur mir so aber ich mir gefällt das Universum halt so gut, dass man nach jedem Film irgendwie denkt, eigentlich könnt ich jetzt noch weitere 2+ Stunden zuschauen. Die sollten mal ne Serie machen, dafür würde ich auch gerne auf High End Effekte verzichten.


----------



## SGDrDeath (7. November 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:
			
		

> Beginnend bei "A New Hope" als Titel von Episode 4 hatte bisher jeder Star Wars-Film einen Untertitel.


*Hüstel* Das ist ein bisschen falsch, beginnend bei The Empire Strikes back hatte jeder Star Wars Film einen Untertitel. 

 A New Hope bekam seinen erst 1981 bei der Wiederveröffentlichung im Kino, davor wars einfach nur Star Wars ohne alles


----------



## Malifurion (7. November 2014)

Weiß wer ob John Williams wieder den Soundtrack komponiert? Irgendwie war das nie offiziell bestätigt, auch wenn auf IMDB er in den Credits steht.


----------



## MisterBlonde (7. November 2014)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Weiß wer ob John Williams wieder den Soundtrack komponiert? Irgendwie war das nie offiziell bestätigt, auch wenn auf IMDB er in den Credits steht.



Na sicher, alles andere wäre doch undenkbar!

John Williams Returning to Score ‘Star Wars: Episode 7′

http://www.moviepilot.de/news/john-williams-kehrt-ins-star-wars-universum-zuruck-123652


----------



## Kinorenegade (7. November 2014)

Star Wars ohne John Williams.... wäre wie Currywurst ohne Pommes oder?!


----------



## Malifurion (7. November 2014)

Kinorenegade schrieb:


> Star Wars ohne John Williams.... wäre wie Currywurst ohne Pommes oder?!



Das Problem ist, der Kerl is 83. Und Wenn Star Wars No. 9 erscheint ist er wahrscheinlich 90. Ob er da noch lebt, krank wird, oder anderes, sei dahingestellt. Die Diskussion gabs ja mal bei den neueren Teilen, dennoch hat Williams alle drei Teile vertonen können  Ich hoffe er hält durch für die ganze Reihe.


----------



## LOX-TT (7. November 2014)

wehe auf deutsch wird gereimt und *Die Macht erwacht* als Titel kommen  (oder noch schlimmer *Die Macht wacht auf*  )

dann doch lieber die Wörter etwas drehen und so nennen: *Das Erwachen der Macht */ *Die erweckte Macht*



b34v13s schrieb:


> Das kann doch gar nicht sein Ben Affleck spielt doch Jar Jar Binks.....



nein nach meinen Infos spielt Ben Jar Jars Halbschwester, mütterlicherseits


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (7. November 2014)

Jar jar Binks ist Batman O_O


----------



## Wynn (8. November 2014)

Kinorenegade schrieb:


> Star Wars ohne John Williams.... wäre wie Currywurst ohne Pommes oder?!



Ohne John Williams





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tj-GZJhfBmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Mit John Williams





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yixG8pfncOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Rachlust (8. November 2014)

Carrie Fisher...iiiiii. Schon damals keine Augenweide nun 180Jahre alt


----------



## MisterBlonde (8. November 2014)

Rachlust schrieb:


> Carrie Fisher...iiiiii. Schon damals keine Augenweide nun 180Jahre alt



Öhm doch, die war damals eine Augenweide. Kein Supermodel, aber der Standard ist auch unsinnig. Wenn ich an sie denke, wie sie da in Jabbas Palast angekettet ist... _*unerklärlichewookiegeräuschemach*_


----------



## Kinorenegade (8. November 2014)

Carrie Fisher keine Augenweide?! Wer wollte den damals nicht Han Solo sein frag ich mich? Ok... heute vielleicht nicht mehr.


----------



## Kinorenegade (9. November 2014)

Ist sie nicht sexy gewesen? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WIQigWP-U4


----------



## LOX-TT (27. November 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> wehe auf deutsch wird gereimt und *Die Macht erwacht* als Titel kommen  (oder noch schlimmer *Die Macht wacht auf*  )
> 
> dann doch lieber die Wörter etwas drehen und so nennen: *Das Erwachen der Macht */ *Die erweckte Macht*



sorry für pushen aber 
Bäm 

morgen gibts übrigens den Teaser


----------



## Vordack (27. November 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> sorry für pushen aber
> Bäm
> 
> morgen gibts übrigens den Teaser



Keks überreich


----------

